# Time for a powder board



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

in the powder depths you'll be riding in mammoth and june (which can be some of the deepest in the world), I wouldn't try to make my powder board be a swiss army knife. Forget about riding groomers on it...when there's powder, ride powder. All powder boards will ride groomers well enough to get you from glade to glade. Jmho

I'm riding a bataleon undisputed in our conditions...and, even then, I set the bindings way back because we usually get such deep, "wet" powder


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Do both.

I have a rocker for freestyle and a tapered for powder. Perfect quiver.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

At your weight you should also look at a Lib-Tech Mullet 156 BTX...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

some dude on the lift told me he tried a btx, but it didn't work in our snow. It was just too deep and he couldn't back the bindings far back enough. He was riding the new burton fish...which basically has no tail


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

@extra0: I hear ya about staying in the pow, as long as my back leg can take it. Hopefully a more powder specific board will keep the legs in the game longer. The fish looks fun. I wonder how well it works in the trees?

sepdxsnwbrdr: Eventually! I'd like to have three boards, lol! One for carving, pow, and one that handles everything else in btwn!  But I think I'd like to add the pwdr specific brd first.


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

How often do you go? depending on how much you go and if there is a spending limit.

Since you are 150 pounds, you may be able to get away on a Supermodel X in 156, but I donnot reccomend it, also that you are 5'4".

For a powder, I would get the malolo, i wasnt impressed with the fish 150 last time I rode it.

Even though the custom X isnt really made for powder, it is a posotive profile board, and really made for fast groomers and not bigass powder, but look into the 152 in that anyways.


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

Go Mammoth! and June sux.... stop sending ppl there 

I'm almost the same size as you, 155, 5-5 size 8 boot. And I ride a SL-R 155 for DEEP pow 18"+ and I ride a Evo-R151 for anything less then 18". SL-R kills the deep pow. Climax was no problem at all (yes I camped out G2 when they open the top for the first run after the epic 4 day storm a month ago =D talk about 2 epic run). Fish would be a good choice and I think that will handle better then the SL-R. But Fish has a very specific use and you can't ride switch! My sister used to ride a Malolo and she said her new GNU B-Pro C2 (similar profile to SL-R) handles the pow better especially in the trees. Oh side note, I looked down on my SL-R on the climax run and I swear the board tip looks to be about 4-5" above the snow.

I used my Evo 151 couple weeks ago at June running down the face of J1. About 2-3' of wet pow on the face and very nice steepness. Evo handles like the pro especially in the trees. Its more work then the SL, but I was a lot more maneuverable.

The problem I run into when I was looking for my powder board was my size 8 foot. Even the SL-R 155 is a little wide but its fine on open pow. If I plan on hitting tight trees, I would use the 151 Evo. Evo doesn't even sink all that much for me and the R-camber makes it pretty easy to lean back if I have to. And you can get a good "bounce" going w/ the Evo.

My suggestion will be to stop by P3 on the next pow day and take out their SL demo boards and try it out. I recommend SL-R 151 since you are aiming for tree runs too and see how that handles for you oh the mountain.

Oh last note, I ride center on both boards .

See you out there!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

riding center doesn't work for me in our deep pow. Seen pros do it, I've tried it, even set back a tiny bit, but I'm too front footed and need all the help I can get. 

Groomers and park are another story, I ride a twin dead center and spin off anything that'll launch me. 

Thing is, even all the way in the back seat of my pow board, I still have more tail than my twin. I can land it switch...when I find anything firm enough to send me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I ride pow just fine on my regular camber 160 NS Never Summer. For a regular cambered board, it has excellent flotation. For pow days, I keep my stance the same, I just move the rear binding to the farthest back holes and then move my front binding to match my regular stance. This results in a 19.5" tail and a 21" nose. With that setup, I can pretty much just ride normal, I don't really have to worry about leaning back that much.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

@Kquan: I go just about every wknd, so long as conditions are good  Was that fish 150 without the newer s-rocker? The custom x has been on my mind but for pwdr I was thinking the Custom V-Rocker might be something to consider.

@Camor: June blows! Looks like it might really sux tomorrow, check their website. thnx for the detailed info, helps muddy the water even more ha ha  Been reading some real good comments on the burton forums about the fish and was getting all stoked about it, but your comments are swinging me back. Good to get some direct feedback on what works locally and for our size build! Riding switch isn't much of a concern as I don't, but would be nice to have a responsive board for the trees. Sounds like you're way more advanced than me, but I'm learning lots this year!! I was at mammoth that fri in january after the wk long dump. Way too epic for me!! My leg was burning just coming down chair 8, first run! As soon as my back leg got tired and I eased up, wham, that nose was sinking faster than the titanic!! My current stance is setback slightly and not centered. I'm hoping we get a whole lot more snow in march and I'll have a better board to help ride that pow easier and longer! Good to hear that P3 has neversummers for demo, I forgot about them. Will be at June this weekend and thinking about demoing something while there. thanks for the great info!!

@linvillegorge: thanks for sharing your setup. My binding setup is similar to yours. Riding a rocker vs my camber brd should be interesting and hopefully make it a little easier to stay affloat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I am going to test out NS premier 161(i am 175 pounds, 5'10" next weekend in PNWet powder) and can tell you how it feels.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm eyeing off a Capita charlie slasher... cheap and effective, it seems


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Just posting a + for the Lib Snow Mullet. I have a 160, but you should ride the 156 for sure. It's an awesome board that won't leave you stranded when you have to charge a groomer to the next drop, but it is definitely pow-focused and it does awesome. Amazing float and it's not super stiff, so it rides really nice.

Someone commented on BTX not "working" in their snow, etc... that makes no sense. Either way, if you find a Snow Mullet, grab it.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

@Gaper: thanks looking forward to seeing your review
@Discostu: thanks for the recommendation
@$Lindz$: thanks for the input.

One of the local board shops in mammoth, P3, is actually hosting a free demo day the first weekend in march at mammoth, so I'll likely try out some of these recommendations you guys are throwing at me. We just got a good little dump last night at mammoth, 16.5" of freshies, too bad I gotta work. If was 24" or more, well that's my threshold for calling in sick! Haha  Hopefully get more this week. 

thanks again for all the great comments and recommendations!


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

Ya it was the Fish w/ the S-Rocker. The Malolo also had s-rocker. The fish is probably more of a hardcore pow board, but I think I enjoyed the Malolo more.

I have never ridden the Custom V, so I wouldnt know.

Try taking a look into the Burton Flying V also


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

Just wanted to give this thread an update. I wound up purchasing a Malolo from sierrasnowboards for 50% off. It was a good enough deal to get me to pull the trigger, despite my concerns about the bindings slipping. Hopefully they won't!! I didn't really want to spend $500 for a powder board. Hoping to demo one of the NS boards though to possibly replace my Gnu as an everyday ride next season. I'm super stoked about the malolo and hope to get at least one good powder ride in this season before winter is totally done. Fingers crossed! Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------

